# Bear creek pheasant hunt in Jan.



## gunner7848

Well we have done this the past few years and getting ready to setup another one. The dates I like to set it up for would be January 22 or 29, 2011. If anyone is interest fell free to post a reply and send me your user name and if u have guest and dog. This is a potluck so you also have to bring a dish to pass. The cost is $100 for 5 rooster and first 20 committed with deposit sent in by Jan ? are in. Don't send checks till I put your name down. This year I will filming the pheasant hunt. This will be done by my company. To the site's rules I have not become a sponsor so I can give the company name. Will be soon after the new year.


Check sent to:
Bear Creek Hunt Club
6750 Dell Road
Saline, MI 48176
734-429-7202


----------



## griffondog

We have a fur sale on the 22'nd. So I'm all in for the 29'th.

Griff


----------



## gunner7848

29th it will be wife wants to have our daughters birthday on the 22nd


griffondog said:


> We have a fur sale on the 22'nd. So I'm all in for the 29'th.
> 
> Griff


----------



## bigcountrysg

Well it will have to depend on what my work schedule is.


----------



## gunner7848

Here some Memories of the past one


----------



## bigcountrysg

Ok I can do it just let me know what day. Once a date is set I will give you a solid answer.


----------



## bigcountrysg

Jan 15 or the 29th would be the best dates for me.


----------



## Topshelf

is there anything definate on a date yet?


----------



## Worm Dunker

I thought it was the 29th that when my son and I are attending. See ya all then.


----------



## gunner7848

This will be setup for 29th of January if you like to attend pm me your user name and how many quest you will have there are 20 spots open and will fill fast.

Check sent to:
Bear Creek Hunt Club
6750 Dell Road
Saline, MI 48176
734-429-7202

Bear Creek Hunt Club meet there at 7:30 am for coffee and donuts PUT USER NAME ON CHECK AND IF YOU HAVE A GUEST HAVE THEM PUT YOUR USER NAME ON THE CHECK SO WE KNOW WHO PAID $100 CHECK 
This is who is in: *9 TOTAL*
1) GUNNER7848 (2 GUEST)-GSP-SLOPPY JOES 
2) WORMDUNKER (1 QUEST)- -BRING
3)BIGCOUNTRYSP( 1 QUEST)- DONUTS
4)HRKPOINTINGLABS- CHILI
5)BIRDBARREL-Chesapeake Bay Retriever-DRINKS
6)
7)
8)

This how the groups get setup this is from last year and will be changed later
Then groups get flipped around second half so we all can meet each other. If any one has a problem running their pointers with flushers let me know seems like ever one had a dog last year hope to get a few more

GROUP 1
GUNNER7848-GSP
BIRDBARREL-Chesapeake Bay Retriever
quest
quest

GROUP 2
HRKPOINTINGLABS

GROUP 3
WORMDUNKER 
quest

GROUP 4
BIGCOUNTRYSP
guest


GROUP 5


----------



## AR34

im in. thanks for posting in the waterfowl section. I would have not found it.... going to PM ya with a question.
Myself
Son
Irish setter, will hunt with other dogs, just not as well. she is female..


----------



## bigcountrysg

I am in with a guest, as always I will bring doughnuts


----------



## gunner7848

Griffondog and Birdhuntingbtch 3 guests, dogs, Griffons and French pointers

This will be setup for 29th of January if you like to attend pm me your user name and how many quest you will have there are 20 spots open and will fill fast.

Check sent to:
Bear Creek Hunt Club
6750 Dell Road
Saline, MI 48176
734-429-7202

Bear Creek Hunt Club meet there at 7:30 am for coffee and donuts PUT USER NAME ON CHECK AND IF YOU HAVE A GUEST HAVE THEM PUT YOUR USER NAME ON THE CHECK SO WE KNOW WHO PAID $100 CHECK 
This is who is in: 15 TOTAL
1) GUNNER7848 (2 GUEST)-GSP-SLOPPY JOES 
2) WORMDUNKER (1 QUEST)- -BRING
3)BIGCOUNTRYSP( 1 QUEST)- DONUTS
4)HRKPOINTINGLABS- CHILI
5)BIRDBARREL-Chesapeake Bay Retriever-DRINKS
6)Griffondog-griffins-BRING
7)Birdhuntingbtch (3 QUEST)-French pointers-BRING
8)AR34(son)
9)
10)

This how the groups get setup this is from last year and will be changed later
Then groups get flipped around second half so we all can meet each other. If any one has a problem running their pointers with flushers let me know seems like ever one had a dog last year hope to get a few more

GROUP 1
GUNNER7848-GSP
BIRDBARREL-Chesapeake Bay Retriever
quest
quest

GROUP 2
HRKPOINTINGLABS

GROUP 3
WORMDUNKER 
quest

GROUP 4
BIGCOUNTRYSP
guest


GROUP 5


----------



## wannabapro

Let me know if you need another pointing dog. I could bring Greta (GWP) and just handle the dog. She did great out in SD in November. I have 12 phez in the freezer from that trip, so I need the dog to be exercised more than I need more birds to eat.

Kurt


----------



## Worm Dunker

My wife informed my that I have to go to a family funtion that week end so I can't make the hunt. Sorry. Good luck


----------



## mattz03svt

Just to clarify.

The money is sent to Saline.

The hunt actually takes place at 12670 Beecher, Clayton, MI.

Correct??????????????????


----------



## gunner7848

yes


mattz03svt said:


> Just to clarify.
> 
> The money is sent to Saline.
> 
> The hunt actually takes place at 12670 Beecher, Clayton, MI.
> 
> Correct??????????????????


----------



## gunner7848

This will be setup for 29th of January if you like to attend pm me your user name and how many quest you will have there are 20 spots open and will fill fast.

Check sent to:
Bear Creek Hunt Club
6750 Dell Road
Saline, MI 48176
734-429-7202

Bear Creek Hunt Club meet there at 7:30 am for coffee and donuts PUT USER NAME ON CHECK AND IF YOU HAVE A GUEST HAVE THEM PUT YOUR USER NAME ON THE CHECK SO WE KNOW WHO PAID $100 CHECK 
This is who is in: 15 TOTAL
1) GUNNER7848 (2 GUEST)-GSP-SLOPPY JOES 
2) mattz03svt
3)BIGCOUNTRYSP( 1 QUEST)- DONUTS
4)HRKPOINTINGLABS- CHILI
5)BIRDBARREL-Chesapeake Bay Retriever-DRINKS
6)Griffondog-griffins-BRING
7)Birdhuntingbtch (3 QUEST)-French pointers-BRING
8)AR34(son)
9)
10)

This how the groups get setup this is from last year and will be changed later
Then groups get flipped around second half so we all can meet each other. If any one has a problem running their pointers with flushers let me know seems like ever one had a dog last year hope to get a few more

GROUP 1
GUNNER7848-GSP
BIRDBARREL-Chesapeake Bay Retriever
mattz03svtquest

GROUP 2
HRKPOINTINGLABS
guest
guest
guest

GROUP3
Griffondog-griffins-BRING
Birdhuntingbtch- French pointers
guest
guest

GROUP 4
BIGCOUNTRYSP
guest


GROUP 5
AR34-irish setter
(son)

Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: The Michigan Sportsman Forums - Reply to Topic http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=3454984#ixzz18cLZr7AA


----------



## gunner7848

This will be setup for 29th of January if you like to attend pm me your user name and how many quest you will have there are 20 spots open and will fill fast.

Check sent to:
Bear Creek Hunt Club
6750 Dell Road
Saline, MI 48176
734-429-7202

Bear Creek Hunt Club meet there at 7:30 am for coffee and donuts PUT USER NAME ON CHECK AND IF YOU HAVE A GUEST HAVE THEM PUT YOUR USER NAME ON THE CHECK SO WE KNOW WHO PAID $100 CHECK 
This is who is in: 17 TOTAL* 3 SPOTS LEFT*
1) GUNNER7848 (4 GUEST)-GSP-SLOPPY JOES 
2) mattz03svt paper plates, cups, forks
3)BIGCOUNTRYSP( 1 QUEST)- DONUTS
4)HRKPOINTINGLABS- CHILI
5)BIRDBARREL-Chesapeake Bay Retriever-DRINKS
6)Griffondog-griffins-BRING
7)Birdhuntingbtch (3 QUEST)-French pointers-BRING
8)AR34(son)
9)
10)

This how the groups get setup this is from last year and will be changed later
Then groups get flipped around second half so we all can meet each other. If any one has a problem running their pointers with flushers let me know seems like ever one had a dog last year hope to get a few more

GROUP 1
GUNNER7848-GSP
BIRDBARREL-Chesapeake Bay Retriever
mattz03svtquest

GROUP 2
HRKPOINTINGLABS
guest
guest
guest

GROUP3
Griffondog-griffins-BRING
Birdhuntingbtch- French pointers
guest
guest

GROUP 4
BIGCOUNTRYSP
guest


GROUP 5
AR34-irish setter
(son)


----------



## gunner7848

This will be setup for 29th of January if you like to attend pm me your user name and how many quest you will have there are 20 spots open and will fill fast. 

Check sent to:
Bear Creek Hunt Club
6750 Dell Road
Saline, MI 48176
734-429-7202

Bear Creek Hunt Club meet there at 7:30 am for coffee and donuts PUT USER NAME ON CHECK AND IF YOU HAVE A GUEST HAVE THEM PUT YOUR USER NAME ON THE CHECK SO WE KNOW WHO PAID $100 CHECK 
This is who is in: *18 TOTAL 2 SPOTS LEFT*
1) GUNNER7848 (4 GUEST)-GSP-SLOPPY JOES 
2) mattz03svt paper plates, cups, forks
3)BIGCOUNTRYSP( 1 QUEST)- DONUTS
4)HRKPOINTINGLABS- CHILI
5)BIRDBARREL-Chesapeake Bay Retriever-DRINKS
6)Griffondog-griffins-BRING
7)Birdhuntingbtch (3 QUEST)-French pointers-BRING
8)AR34(son)
9)marsharc -lab
10)

This how the groups get setup this is from last year and will be changed later
Then groups get flipped around second half so we all can meet each other. If any one has a problem running their pointers with flushers let me know seems like ever one had a dog last year hope to get a few more

*This is just a game plan will change around and second have will be hunting with different people*

GROUP 1
GUNNER7848-GSP
BIRDBARREL-Chesapeake Bay Retriever
mattz03svtquest

GROUP 2
HRKPOINTINGLABS
guest
guest
guest

GROUP3
Griffondog-griffins-BRING
Birdhuntingbtch- French pointers
guest
guest

GROUP 4
marsharc -lab
BIGCOUNTRYSP
guest


GROUP 5
AR34-irish setter
(son)

Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: The Michigan Sportsman Forums - Reply to Topic http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=3456745#ixzz19QExCxBL


----------



## bigcountrysg

I sent the check for myself and my guest. It has my screenname and guest on it. Only a week away I want snow to snowmobile. But I also don't want to be pushing through 4ft drifts.


----------



## gunner7848

*GUNNER7848-GSP Will be filming this event will be going around to get everyone I hope.*

Any conflict with this PM me have done it this way the past three times and has worked out great and was able to meet others and run under different dogs.


*This is the first rotation*

GROUP 1
j beaupre- pointing lab
Wormdunker-setter
gunner7848- Quest
gunner7848- Quest

GROUP 2-HRKPOINTINGLABS- Pointing Labs
HRKPOINTINGLABS-Quest
mattz03svt 
gunner7848- Quest
gunner7848- Quest


GROUP3
Griffondog-griffins-BRING
Griffondog-quest
Griffondog-quest
Griffondog-quest

GROUP 4
BIRDBARREL-GSP
marsharc -lab
BIGCOUNTRYSP
Guest- BIGCOUNTRYSP

GROUP 5
Birdhuntingbtch- French pointers
Birdhuntingbtch-Quest
AR34-irish setter
AR34- (son)

*This is the Second rotation after lunch*

GROUP 1
marsharc -lab
AR34-irish setter
AR34- (son)
mattz03svt 

GROUP 2- HRKPOINTINGLABS-Pointing Labs
HRKPOINTINGLABS-Quest
Griffondog-quest
Griffondog-quest
Griffondog-quest

GROUP3
Griffondog-griffins-BRING
gunner7848- Quest
gunner7848- Quest
gunner7848- Quest


GROUP 4
Wormdunker-setter
BIRDBARREL-GSP
BIGCOUNTRYSP
Guest- BIGCOUNTRYSP

GROUP 5
Birdhuntingbtch- French pointers
Birdhuntingbtch-Quest
j beaupre- pointing lab
gunner7848- Quest


----------



## AR34

I am only going to be able to hunt till 10:00am. Will pay when I get there at 7:30. Will bring in some Homemade polish sausage for ya...


----------



## bigcountrysg

I am anxious for this day.


----------



## mattz03svt

me too. I also plan on bringing an adult beverage for the sucessful people


----------



## gunner7848

We probably will not start till 8-830am that doesn't give u any time to hunt .


AR34 said:


> I am only going to be able to hunt till 10:00am. Will pay when I get there at 7:30. Will bring in some Homemade polish sausage for ya...


----------



## mattz03svt

hopefully the roads are NOT to bad. I am coming from Detroit area about 70 miles away. I plan on leaving at 6 am


----------



## gunner7848

Roads will be safe for my 118 mile trip bout few years ago we had some group come down like 4 hrs away and stay the night down here thats a trip


mattz03svt said:


> hopefully the roads are NOT to bad. I am coming from Detroit area about 70 miles away. I plan on leaving at 6 am


----------



## gunner7848

*UPDATED*



*Part 1*

GROUP 1
j beaupre- pointing lab
Wormdunker-setter
mattz03svt 
gunner7848- Quest

GROUP 2- HRKPOINTINGLABS
HRKPOINTINGLABS-Quest
gunner7848- Quest
gunner7848- Quest
gunner7848- Quest

GROUP 3
BIRDBARREL-GSP
marsharc -lab
BIGCOUNTRYSP
Guest- BIGCOUNTRYSP

*Away Field*

GROUP 4
Birdhuntingbtch- French pointers
Birdhuntingbtch-Quest
Griffondog-quest
Griffondog-quest

GROUP5
Griffondog-griffins-BRING
Griffondog-quest
AR34-irish setter (Leaving at 10am)
AR34- (son)

*Part 2*

GROUP 1
marsharc -lab
j beaupre- pointing lab
gunner7848- Quest
gunner7848- Quest


GROUP 2- HRKPOINTINGLABS
HRKPOINTINGLABS-Quest
Griffondog-quest
Griffondog-quest
Griffondog-quest



GROUP 3
Wormdunker-setter
BIRDBARREL-GSP
BIGCOUNTRYSP
Guest- BIGCOUNTRYSP

*Away Fields*

GROUP4
Griffondog-griffins-BRING
Birdhuntingbtch- 3-French pointers
Birdhuntingbtch-Quest
gunner7848- Quest
gunner7848- Quest
mattz03svt


----------



## mattz03svt

Man, what a great day. The dogs were top notch and the hunters were a great group of guys. Bear creek has a great area to hunt. The people at bear creek were very friendly and accomidating.

Thanks all around


----------



## griffondog

mattz03svt said:


> Man, what a great day. The dogs were top notch and the hunters were a great group of guys. Bear creek has a great area to hunt. The people at bear creek were very friendly and accomidating.
> 
> Thanks all around


I't was a pleasure hunting with you in the afternoon. Your the type of person we enjoy having hunt over our dogs.

Griff


----------



## bigcountrysg

I want to know where the video and pictures are at.


----------



## Bear Creek

bigcountrysg said:


> I want to know where the video and pictures are at.


I'm sure Gunner is working on it. I think he said he had something like an hours worth of tape that he has to edit down to something manageable! I want to thank him for all his effort putting this together and doing all that filming! Can't wait to see the final product!! Great weather for hunting...especially compared to the last one!! Glad to hear everyone had a good time. The food was great! Glad to see those of you that have made this an annual event and it was nice to see some new faces as well. Looks like its a good thing we got the hunt in last weekend as the SNOW STORM OF THE CENTURY appears to be coming if you can believe the news reports!! :lol:

Thanks from the BC gang!


----------



## gunner7848

Video will be done soon. Little tied from running around and sliding on the ground to get the best footage LOL. I have a lot to go through and will post up in high Def. on here and my website. Watch the raw footage when I got home and some great shots and dogs. There ended up being 20 hunters with 100 rosters put out and the total shot was 91 out of the 100 great shooting and great dogs.
Guys had to take off so some birds and hunters left out. Also heard that AR son is one hell of a shot.
































Diesel Didn't hunt he was just there for support and keep everyone in line LOL Love those Chessie's










bigcountrysg said:


> I want to know where the video and pictures are at.


----------



## gunner7848

I know this maybe taken down but the video will be done and posted up Friday at tjsoutdoorsfilming.com


----------



## Bear Creek

Our new website is up and running. Just wanted to give a special Thank You to Tim, Gunner7848 for putting together the video trailer for the new site. Click on the link below and let us know what you think.

Rob


----------

